
Blind recruitment trial to boost gender equality making things worse - gaius
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-06-30/bilnd-recruitment-trial-to-improve-gender-equality-failing-study/8664888
======
rubyfan
Is anyone troubled that the study found bias against qualified candidates (who
happen to be male) in current hiring practices?

Is the objective to have hiring practices that are fair to all applicants
(woman, minorities and even males)? Or is the objective to have a diversity
quota?

 _FTA: "We found the opposite, that de-identifying candidates reduced the
likelihood of women being selected for the shortlist."

The trial found assigning a male name to a candidate made them 3.2 per cent
less likely to get a job interview.

Adding a woman's name to a CV made the candidate 2.9 per cent more likely to
get a foot in the door._

